

Follow up on Zappos Holocracy - dynofuz
http://www.npr.org/2015/07/21/421148128/zappos-a-workplace-where-no-one-and-everyone-is-the-boss

======
seunosewa
An anonymous Q & A by a current Zappos employee - preferably in the finance
department - would probably be more illuminating.

------
nasalgoat
"They also help the circle keep track of its time and money resources."

Curious who decides on the available resources.

------
puppetmaster3
It's interesting that managers hope that they are needed.

